# Rodriguezia venusta



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Rodriguezia venusta


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2012)

That's quite lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2012)

Very sweet! I like it a lot!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2012)

It must be Rodriguezia time; mines in bloom also.


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> It must be Rodriguezia time; mines in bloom also.



Very beautiful species that I've never seen before. My Rodriguezia secunda is in spike, too.


----------



## Ditto (May 15, 2012)

Very pretty !


----------



## Lanmark (May 15, 2012)

This is gorgeous! Is it scented nicely?


----------



## e-spice (May 15, 2012)

Isn't that a cute thing!?


----------



## paphioboy (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2012)

Wonderful plant and flowers!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2012)

very crisp white


----------

